# Safari Mobile Problems (iPhone)



## JeremyLC (Feb 1, 2008)

When I visit SaxOnTheWeb.net from my iPhone I get a layer of text on top of the front page when it loads. It looks like a robots.txt file that is somehow being generated over the page. I've attached screenshots showing what the problem is.

Are any other iPhone users getting this?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

JeremyLC said:


> When I visit SaxOnTheWeb.net from my iPhone I get a layer of text on top of the front page when it loads. It looks like a robots.txt file that is somehow being generated over the page. I've attached screenshots showing what the problem is.
> 
> Are any other iPhone users getting this?


Jeremy, you are right: it certainly looks like robots.txt. Unfortunately I have no way of testing it.


----------



## Twombles62 (Feb 28, 2007)

I didn't get it. Running 3.0 firmware.
Is your phone jailbroken?


----------



## EmKay (Jun 25, 2009)

Twombles62 said:


> I didn't get it. Running 3.0 firmware.
> Is your phone jailbroken?


I have a 3.0 FW jailbroken. Didn't get it either. Probably it was just a temporary problem...


----------



## JeremyLC (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm running 2.2.1 firmware, jailbroken, and I get it every time I visit the main page. It has been on-going, definitely not a temporary problem. It may be a sign that I need to upgrade to 3.0, though. (I really don't want to hassle with re-installing all my post-jailbreak software)


----------

